# Help Identify new acquisition. Thx



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/10670700285

Sony 3 by isayshowmee, on Flickr
Sony 1 by isayshowmee, on Flickr


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Which One Are You Asking About - The Dark One With The Bright Yellow/Orange Blaze? If So, A Better Profile Photo Of It Would Help. Looks Sort Of Like Protomelas Spilonotus "Mara Rocks" - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1359.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Aulonocara Maylandi: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=653


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

nmciclid-aholic (love your handle) --- one with yellow blaze

binnyskyle --- saw that profile but Maylandi's max size is 5". This fish is around 7" right now. Can it be an oversized Maylandi ?


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Is the fish really a dark almost black color like in the picture or is it just a bad picture? If it isn't than it isn't a maylandi. Maybe post a better pic? I have a maylandi that is close to 6". I have found the max sizes to be pretty general on this site. Some full grown males haven't come close to the max size, and some have surpassed it.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

chopsteeks said:


> nmciclid-aholic (love your handle) --- one with yellow blaze
> 
> binnyskyle --- saw that profile but Maylandi's max size is 5". This fish is around 7" right now. Can it be an oversized Maylandi ?


It's head is too big and it's too deep-bodied to be an Aulonocara maylandi, in my opinion. I still think P. spilonotus "Mara Rocks" is more likely, especially considering it's size (they get to be 8-10"). Try to get a couple more photos of it in profile, and try to get it under lighting that best represents it's true coloration - that will really help to make a good ID.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic -Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks seems like the one.

Will post better photo once I get hold of a better camera.

Thx.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

> nmcichlid-aholic -Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks seems like the one.


I would agree if the fish is a bright blue color.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Better photos...

Sony by isayshowmee, on Flickr


Sony 1 by isayshowmee, on Flickr

Sony 2 by isayshowmee, on Flickr


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

binnyskyle said:


> Aulonocara Maylandi: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=653


I agree completely


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea looks like you have a big ol Maylandi. Mara Rocks are a brighter blue, similiar to the color of a Fryeri.


----------

